# New Trynex Vee Pro Experience



## Andy N.

Well, I bought one, the 8ft Vee Pro insert spreader. I tested with bulk salt one hour after installed on a slope opposite of the feed slope. I filled it all the way to the very top front to rear. Backed up the salt pile, turned it on and let it run. Different spinner speeds, different auger speeds and with the vibrator on and off. The only noticeable problem with it is NONE. Yah, the vibrator has to pretty much run constantly for it to feed salt, but isn't that what it is there for? I ran this test in front of another landscaper who swears by his gas powered v-box with 75 different moving metal parts that are trashed already after only two seasons of salting. He liked it alot to the point that he is considering bagging his pile of steel for something that has only TWO moving parts, a lifetime lubricated motor and made 75% of poly plastic. 
The next test was an ice storm. The spreader emptied out completely. Only about four granules of rock salt left in the spreader.
For those of you who are having problems with running salt through it, it must be pretty wet salt. Are you covering your salt piles at your shop? It is imperative that you use the tarp on the spreader that comes with it to keep salt dry. For those of you running sand/salt mix, that's a whole other can of worms. I know nothing about it. Maybe mix cinders instead of salt?
I give this product a full backing unless of course proven wrong the next time I use it.
For now?......so far so good.
PS: I do not work for TryNex


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Andy, 

Nice to see you started a new thread for this topic. I will say that the new chute retro fit has corrected the salt missing the spiner. Was glad to see nearly no salt on he bumper of the truck after two loads spread. As for the feeding, and flow, I have noticed some improvement and have been running the vibrator all the time. That has helped. My dealer did ask if I was having problems because of the units he has sold about 8 of 10 users have had something bad to say about the unit. I am happier now, but still not 100% on the unit. All I would like to see is that the unit does what it says it will do. Glad to hear you have had good luck with your unit. Hope it works as good in the field as it does in your yard. Mine has been about 50/50 in the field so far, but improving.


----------



## golfmanres

I am in the market for a Vee Box. Have been looking at the trynex one and also the Meyers. I am interested on the Draw on the electrical system with the Trynex. I know there is no draw at all with the Gas engine meyers. But everyone is telline me to get away from the gas and get the electrical one. Well how does that hold up against the gas with the draw on the electrical system because of the weight of the product and what about the gas it has no problem keeping up with the duty cycle... please help me make up my mind i am new to salting and sanding and would like to make the right choice the frist time... what is easier to use?


----------



## cat320

Golfmanres,You should pm Dino (plowking) He has both gas and electric not the trynex one but he loves his electric one .


----------



## plowking35

I sold both my gas spreaders this year and bought one new smith electric. Your plow pulls over 200 amps at full draw, the spreader only draws 27 amps, at start up, once things are rolling( about 2-4 secs) amp draw is negligable. No gas no maint. to worry about. Both of mine are stainless, so nothing to rot away either. I had the option of Honda gas power or electric, and I went with the electric, they are also very effiecient on material as well.
See related topic regarding my older unit.
Dino


----------



## golfmanres

dino, could you tell me what model you bought i will need something that will fit a short bed so maybe a 7' or 6' model. and also is yours auger (sp?) or belt?


----------



## nsmilligan

Here's a neat thing I discovered about the Trynex design. It makes a great Magic Salt mixer. Mine is a 1875 sand-pro, but the V 's are the same with the auger feeding the spinner. I've been filling the spreader with regular bulk rock salt, then I just pour a gallon and 1/2 of liquid magic over the top ( that's about 6 gallon/ton). What happens is the liquid filters down thru the salt, and any excess settles in the auger bay, so when it's turned on the salt and excess are mixed together and the salt that first goes thru the auger would have the least amount of magic in it. From what I can tell by looking at the salt that's been spread it mixes fairly evenly ( I just walked along a lot I salted after plowing while the surface was still white, and eyed how brown the salt looked) You will get some liquid seeping out of the auger chute and onto the spinner after a couple of hours of letting it sit, but it's the lack of liquid running out that impressed me, and the time saved in mixing is worth wasting a little of the liquid.

Bill


----------



## John DiMartino

Bill,that is a nice way to mix your saft,must save a lot of time.Id rather do it that way than mix the whole pile with a loader,like I do now.


----------



## John DiMartino

I just bought a trynex today VP8000,will pick it up tomorrow or Saturday,if the storm keeps me busy. I got the 8000,going to put it in my short bed Dodge. I was going to get the 6000,but the V-box is only like 4 ft long,my loader is 6 ft,what a mess that would be.I took a tape measure and measured my truck,and then the 8000,the unit will set in the back perfectly,the spinner shied will clear the bumper by 2" ,so it could only go in 2 more " if i had an 8 ft bed.Thats Ok with me.Ive run my bradford 8 ft V in the Dodge with no problems and its longer than the 8000 by 7".I dont know what these things go for,but I got a good deal if CPW's prices are any indication.cant wait to pick it up,and try it now.Ive needed an extra V box,this last storm really brought to light how important it is to have the spreader on site,your application window is small in a blizzard to apply,and it dont help when your only truck with a V box is stuck in a lot 4 miles away.Ill give feedback as soon as i get it on,my dealer sold 4 ,and all have been happy so far.


----------



## nsmilligan

John if you try my method of mixing magic salt, pour the liquid magic over the salt well before you frist turn on the spreader, I pour mine over when I load the salt, I tried pouring it on and spreading right a way, but it wasn't completly mixed.

Bill


----------



## PINEISLAND1

Hey John, could you post some pics when you get that mounted in your short bed Dodge. I am very interested in what you think of it in that truck.


----------



## golfmanres

although i have a chevy short bed i would also love to see picts. i am in the market still to get a salter for my truck. please post picts when you get it installed


----------



## Highpoint

*Trynex V*

We just got done with our second storm of the season. 8 inches of heavy wettness. We are currently using Trynex 1075 tail gate spreaders. We have contracted with our local county DOT to clear county subdivisions. THEY provide us with the salt in 50# bags. It works OK but they want us to think about buying larger spreaders so they can just load us out of their huge bulk supply. I'm really interested in getting this new Trynex 8000. I'm looking forward to feed back from you guys using them right now. I'm planning on ordering one in 2 weeks when those BIG checks come. Thanks for the input.


----------



## John DiMartino

I just got in from plowing 14" more of snow.I was supposed to get my spreader today,dealer never called,kinda wondering whats going on.ill find out monday.Bill I will try you method of mixing the salt,sounds good to me,mix as needed.Only bad thing is the loader bucket doesnt get coated with magic residue,ill have to coat it when im done.Pine island, Ill post a pic,or send it you when i get a chance. .Golfmanres, I have a bradford SS 8 ft v box in my shortbed GMC now,it fits fine.It will fit better in the GM's than the Dodge,the Dodge short box is shorter than the GM's by about 3".Beleive it or not you can tell the difference,the v box's rear mount just catches the bed on the dodge,and its 3" from the edge of the bed on the GMC.


----------



## nsmilligan

Another thing I have noticed with the Trynex. If I fill it with salt the nite before, and plow a couple of lots that don't want to be salted, that sometimes when I turn the salter on it will register a overload warning (auger jam). The trick is to make sure the vibrator is on, the salt settles tightly against the auger, and the vibrator causes enough motion to free it.

Bill


----------



## KLMlawn

How much are you guys paying for the VP 8000?


----------



## John DiMartino

I got mine installed yesterday.it fits great,the dealer even was impressed with how good it fits in the short bed.I got a few pics of it,but they are to big to post here,if anyone knows how to compress them,ill send them give your e mail address.


----------



## wyldman

I'll take the pics and fix them up if you want.Wouldn't mind taking a peek.Was out doing a search for a few new blowers today and my dealer is going to be bringing in the Vee Pro,so I might have to give one a try if you guys are happy with it.

[email protected]


----------



## PINEISLAND1

Here it is


----------



## wyldman

Here is the first pic of John's new salter,nice truck too !


----------



## PINEISLAND1

again


----------



## PINEISLAND1

Sorry Wyldman...

Good idea though !!


----------



## wyldman

Pic 2


----------



## wyldman

Wow,great timing,and i think you got the two I haven't resized yet.Perfect


----------



## John DiMartino

Thank you guys,Iwanted to show how good the 8000 fits in the short box Ram.The ford and GM's beds are both longer,so the Vp8000 will fit in them even better. The truck has about 1 yard on it in that picture,it sits level with a full load.Ill post on how it works once i get to run a full load thru it.


----------



## SnowGodFather

John why this over a gas one?

I know the short bed thing, but they do make gas ones to fit snug.


----------



## John DiMartino

SGF,no matter which one I bought,it was going to be electric.My gas V box runs great,but my help has a hard time getting it running,if you dont do everything right,it wont fire,and if it gets wet back there from blowing snow,it dont start good. I admit,it starts great for me 90% of the time.The only comventional electric V box I could find that would fit in the short bed reasonably good,and I could still tow my trailer without taking it out (flip up chute)was the downeaster.I couldnt find an SS,electrci 7 ft model anywhere,this one holds 1.5 yards,and the local guys who bought them love them so far.So i firgured id try it.I also got a decent deal on it.I towed my snomobiles today just slid 2 locks 90 degrees,pulled one plug and it was off in 5 seconds.I would have had to remove my Bradford to do the same thing.


----------



## SnowGodFather

Dealer by me sold 3 of them 2-1yrd 1-1.5yrd, all there were jammed up in the shop.

I spent 1/2 hour unjamming one. Guy said I spent this much money for something and it jammed you unjam it. He also blocked the way for me to pic up potasium, so had to fix one to get him out of the way faster. BTW I know fast way to unjam. HAHAHHA.

Still don't know why they jammed up. Must be a moron thing.

From the looks of trying one for a very short time. (driving this guys truck) it wasn't to bad. (my 3 event experiance with v-box spreaders)

How well does it spread vrs the gas? Is it slower? I didn't get to spread much salt with that one.

I had this option before I bought, but the extra 1.75 yrds my V-Box's hold made the final decision


----------



## John DiMartino

I only put about 500 lbs thru mine so far,but i can tell you already,this thing spreads a lot further than my V box does.I know it will spread over 40 ft wide easily,I bet closer to 45-50.This thing throws the salt far.Once i get some more time on it,Ill be able to say if it works or not.If it doubt the dealer is getting it back/I am only using treated salt which shouldnt get stuck easy,but you never know.


----------



## JCurtis

Hey John, based on the photos of it on theat Ram, I would make one suggestion...


I would consider installing some sort of full width mud flap across the back of your truck.

That spinner looks like it could possibly shoot alot of salt up 
under your rig.

Just an idea!!! Nothing worse than a salt riddled frame... and no matter how good you wash it down you never get all of it off.


----------



## John DiMartino

Jeff,I have one, didnt have it on yet. To be honest,I am anal about washing my truck,it gets a complete rinse off every few hrs when im plowing,and after the storm it gets completely cleaned,I get the frame rails,behind the bumper,behind wheel lips,everything.So I am not to worried about the damage,the v box was in there all last season,,you cant tell it was in there from any rust.I do run magic salt exclusively which i feel helps a lot..


----------



## Kent Lawn Care

*spreaders*

Well, i have one of each the 6000 and the 8000, i love em, i had a few problems with em, but the were 100% my fault. anyways, the only thing i have bad feelings about them are their capacity. hve any of you seen a addition yet to make them hold more? ive build one outta wood formy 8000 to hold another 1/2 yrd but thats all, and my abilities to fabricate something SUCKS. anyways, ive ran about 30 tons through the tow of em, and they run great.


----------



## John DiMartino

Thanks Kent, for the feedback.with the 8000,its on my 3/4 tons, so 1.5 yards is about all I should be carrying anyway.If I ever mount it i na dually Ill make up some boards So I can carry another 1/2 yard or so.Now that I bought this thing ,it hasnt snowed,or iced one day,before I had it,i needed it every day.I just want to try it out,but nothing is even in the forcast.


----------



## Arc Burn

Do these things spread sand or are they like a really big single stage unit?


----------



## mike9497

they spread sand/salt.i was going to get one but i went with a downeaster 8ft 1.5 yard stanless.i couldn't find a dealer in my area otherwise i would of got the 8000


----------



## Kent Lawn Care

> _Originally posted by John DiMartino _
> *Thanks Kent, for the feedback.with the 8000,its on my 3/4 tons, so 1.5 yards is about all I should be carrying anyway.If I ever mount it i na dually Ill make up some boards So I can carry another 1/2 yard or so.Now that I bought this thing ,it hasnt snowed,or iced one day,before I had it,i needed it every day.I just want to try it out,but nothing is even in the forcast. *


i got my 8000 on my dump, which could use little more weight anyways, ive got t built up like i said for 2 yrds, but im a little affraid of going bigger, i dont know how much those will hold. anyways, i guess im gonna stick to the 1/2 yrd addition till they come out with somethng.


----------



## John DiMartino

I finally got to use my 8000.I am not so sure i like it s much as my V box.I guess it will take some getting used to.First off,when you load it,the wdge shape of it just doesnt coincide well with a bucket,you end up having to get off the loader,and hop in the truck,and shoveling a lot of material to the back,where the hopper is real deep.I think running the vibrator while your filling would help this,BUT you cant run the vibrator without the spinner/auger coming on,which is another problem ,I dont like.Once i got it loaded,and went to my frist account,and started suig it, i realized 2 things, right away,this thing throws magic salt an easy 50 ft,and it doesnt spread very evenly.I may just be used to my bradford which spreads perfectly even.Thsi unit spreds heavy/light/heavy /light,like the auger is not gettign fed fast enough.Im not liking that at all. It also spreads a lot heavier to the right side of the truck,with no provisions for adjustments.Then you got to go real slow,with my bradford, i can go 10-15 mph,and it lays it out fast,even and wide,i get done with most accounts in under 5 minutes actual spreading.this unit has doubled my time ,easily,it just doesnt flow enough material,IMo.Im going to try it again a few more storms,I onlyran like 3 yds thru it,my other truck did the rest.So far it is not meeting my expectations though. One last thing,the spinner is easily removeable on this unit,in fact mine almost fell off,after it was properly mounted.I tried to remove the spinner to empty into my pile on wednesday,you cannot run the auger without the spinner,it sets an error code,and will not run,Id rather have simple switches myself.I got it to work though,you have to fool the computer by starting the unit withthe spinner plugged in,the run around back after it starts,then you can unplug the spinner and remove it while its spreading salt all over you.This was when Irealized just how slow this unit dumps salt,it takes it about 20 seconds to fill a 5 gal bucket with salt,my bradford does it in 7 seconds.This explains why it takes longer to salt my accounts.At this point I cant see how anyone who had a good working v box can switch to this unit and be happy with the low rate this thing spreads at,this is my biggest probelm with it,everythign else i can live with.it takes what feels like forever to spread the full load.Time is money,this thing is slow.I Do have speed issues though,I have a fast,efficient truck,/plow with a slow spreader.One last thing this unit claims to be 1.5 yards,I am very skeptical of this,I put 3 heaping scoops of my 1910's bucket in(1/4 yard bucket),and it was full,this is the same amount i put in my bradford spreader,and its only .85 yards struck,(I heap it).Id say this unit is closer to 1 yard than 1.5,but i may be wrong here.It is not anywhere near as big as my buddies 1.7 yard airflow,and it should be almost the same.it takes 6 heaping scoops to fill his Vbox with my loader.


----------



## wyldman

Nice review John.I was waiting patiently for it as I've been bugging my supplier to bring one in for evaluation.He didn't want to unless I was serious about purchasing one.I'll tell him not to bother now.Hope you can resolve some of the issues you are having with it and make it work more like you expected.


----------



## KLMlawn

Well that certainly was a rave review John ...


----------



## John DiMartino

KLM, its the truth,as I experienced it.If there is way to double the flow,Id probably be happy with it,I just dont like it when it now takes a lot longer to do a job,i thought by going to a 1,5 yd spreader from a .85 yard i could save time by getting more done between loads.I just want to warn anyone who has a V now,to demo before you buy.If your coming from a single stage salter,it probably is a big improvement.They are claiming it to be a v box,and do what a V does.Like I said im going to try it a few more storms. A rave review?Do you think I like laying out over 3 big ones for a spreader that I dont want to use?,and doubles my time to salt lots?Come on man,its an honest evaluation,I paid for it,im going to eat it.I calld my dealer already told him I wasnt happy,he;s going to check it out and make sure its working 100%.


----------



## KLMlawn

John ... I was being facetious ... I have somewhat of a sarcastic sense of humor. I would feel the same as you if I spent that much on a peice of equipment and was not, say, 90-95% satisfied with it. I say 90% only because I have found that no matter how someone sells UP an item, and no matter how well you expect something to work, and even with what everyone feels is the BEST design ... there always will be some problem perceived as small by some, gigantic by others. I am sorry to hear you are not 100% satisfied ... I hope that you can find some way to make it work better for you ...


----------



## mike9497

screw 3 grand.i got my downeaster 1.5 V box electric for 2700 installed and it works great


----------



## SnoJob67

John DiMartino-

Thanks for not letting others of us make a $3000 mistake! I thought I might like one of those. I won't give them consideration at this point. Material flow rate is quite important. I want a unit that will spread more material than I would likely use in any event. Multiple passes means less accounts serviced and less potential for revenue.

John


----------



## John DiMartino

John,do not buy one if material flow is important,if you can try one,id do that.dont commit without a demo.Im used to salting at a good pace,and i do a 2 acre lot in under 5 minutes before,now it takes over 10,and it isnt as even as with the bradford.


----------



## SnoJob67

Time is money, and I'll take your word for it rather than wasting time with a demo unless they make improvements in the future.

John


----------



## LIFELAWN

*TRYNEX VEE PRO SALTER*

I BOUGHT A VEE PRO 8000 THIS SEASON AND HAVE USED IT THIRTEEN TIMES, WITH ONLY TWO PROBLEMS. ONE TIME I LOADED IT THE NIGHT BEFORE AND THE SALT JAMMED IN THE HOPPER. THE OTHER PROBLEM WAS A ROCK JAMMED IN THE AUGER. I WAS ABLE TO DISLODGE, BUT IT WOULD HAVE BEEN A NIGHTMARE HAD THE HOPPER BEEN FULL. FOR THE MOST PART I AM SATISFIED WITH IT'S PERFORMANCE, BUT THERE ARE SOME THINGS THAT COULD BE BETTER. I HAVE TO RUN MY VIBRATOR CONSTANTLY. I HAVE TO TILT MY DUMP BED TO GET THE SALT TO THE REAR OF THE HOPPER WHEN I AM LOADING THE HOPPER AND OCCASIONALLY WHILE SALTING. THE TOP SCREEN DOES NOT FIT REAL GOOD AND THERE SHOULD BE BETTER ACCESS TO THE AUGER, ESPECIALLY IF THERE IS A FULL LOAD IN THE HOPPER. I AM USING BULK SALT WHICH IS TARPED IN MY YARD, BUT IT STILL SEEMS TO GET RATHER CHUNKY. ANYONE KNOW OF ANY WAY TO KEEP THE SALT FROM GETTING LIKE THIS.


----------



## EJK2352

LIFELAWN
Loose the all caps. posting. Its considered YELLING!!!!!!!!!! ED


----------



## LIFELAWN

> _Originally posted by EJK2352 _
> *LIFELAWN
> Loose the all caps. posting. Its considered YELLING!!!!!!!!!! ED *


 Sorry to offend you. My first time on a site like this.


----------



## Highpoint

LifeLawn, Good to here you like the unit. We are going to get several of them. Most everyone around here just use the tail gate spreaders so I don't feel they will be dis-satisfied with there performance. As posted above, the consenses seems to be that they are slow to discharge. If they work twice as fast as the tailgators then the locals will love them. I'll be sure to tell perspective buyers that already use the V-boxs that they will proably be a bit slower but they won't rust!. 13 times? What are your veiws on the spread pattern? Above posts say they are irratic. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Andy N.

Gentlemen, here is the FIX for your flow rates being too slow. On top of the auger is a metal plate. This plate is removable for sand/salt mix. Trynex says to keep it on for salt only and remove the plate for the mix. I removed the plate for salt only and DAMN, what a difference. I would leave the auger on the lowest setting and let the vibrator run constantly. The salt was ripping through there. In fact, it comes out so well that I didn't even have to run the vibrator full time. I put the plate back on just to see the difference and I am not sure which way I like it best because with it on, I have much more control of the flow. Also, with the plate on, you can still crank up the auger rate and increase the flow, but I'm sure you all thought of that by now. 
I'm telling you, take off that plate. It will increase your flow and also help with "chunky" salt.

For those of you who are having problems with the loading factor, couldn't you tell the problem of it heaping up in the rear before you bought it? Common sense fellas! I can easily, easily fit TWO heaping Bobcat buckets in mine (you do have to get up there and move it around by hand) and still put the stock tarp on it.

Also, you simply cannot run cinders through it, only salt. Large cinder chunks will jam up the auger, but you KNEW this before you bought it, RIGHT?

Just last night, my buddy missed an event because his Briggs engine wouldn't fire in sub zero temps. NO problem with the electric in my rig.

I admit, this Trynex salter has its nuances but I still am not sure that I would want a gas Vbox with all those parts and gadgets to F with in the middle of the night when it is 1 degree which it has been for quite some time here.

If anyone has any questions with their unit, send me an email. I am getting pretty knowledgeable with this thing by now.


----------



## NNJSnow

This is a little off topic but that Navy Blue Dodge Ram sure is nice.


----------



## John DiMartino

Andy,thanks for the tip,ill pull the plate off,thats my biggest gripe.


----------



## Brother1

John - let us know how this works for you. We were thinking of adding 1 or 2 of these (for next season - will last with the tailgate spreaders for the rest of this year) and I have a connection with a dealer in my neighborhood so I thought if they worked and the price was right this might be the way we go. But I'm always a bit skeptical on new items that haven't had a lot of "field" use by people in the business so all the input both good and bad always helps. Thanks - Joe


----------



## LIFELAWN

> _Originally posted by Highpoint _
> *LifeLawn, Good to here you like the unit. We are going to get several of them. Most everyone around here just use the tail gate spreaders so I don't feel they will be dis-satisfied with there performance. As posted above, the consenses seems to be that they are slow to discharge. If they work twice as fast as the tailgators then the locals will love them. I'll be sure to tell perspective buyers that already use the V-boxs that they will proably be a bit slower but they won't rust!. 13 times? What are your veiws on the spread pattern? Above posts say they are irratic. Thanks for the info. *


Highpoint. Without the vibrator on, the spread pattern IS erratic, but if you keep the vibrator on and the auger speed slightly higher than the spinner speed, you can control the spread pattern better. Thirteen times out salting, but some were just partial.


----------



## LIFELAWN

Andy,

Thanks for the tip about removing the plate. Although I haven't had a problem with salt flow, if it helps with the chunky salt and not having to use the vibrator constantly, then I will definitely give it a try. And I have to admit, I must be a dummy, because I did not even think about the loading issue. But it sure beats the tailgate spreader and opening bags of salt.


----------



## John DiMartino

NNJ snow,thanks for the compliment on my Dodge. Andy, while we havent had any snow/ice in a while,i did some experimenting today,with the plate. It takes 24 minutes to unload the spreader (1.5yds?)from full to empty.This is a long time,IMO. I removed the plate,and dumped into my pile again ,it is much better,about 10 minutes,then i tried slowing the aguer down,like you said,there isnt much control over it.So i took the plate and cut 3" off it,this is the 1/2 way point of stock,and no plate.This seems to be perfect for me.It emptys in about 13 minutes,and i can slow it down with the auger on 10%,it spreads about as heavy as it did on 80% before,This is totally acceptable to me.While i had the plate in the vise,I also welded the 5/16 bolt to the plate,so when iyou remove/install the plate you can do it without needing to hold a wrench on the bolt,.this isnt all that easy to do when the spreader is in the truck.I cant wait to try it now.Ill let you know how it spreads now.I feel its still going to spread heavy to the right,but i think ill have to adjust my driving while spreading to compensate for that.Ill tell you this,this is the easiest spreader to remove and install.I back my truck up to the old shop truck,and get in the bed of shop truck pull the spreader out of Dodge bed,and right into the GMC by myself in under a minute.No hoist or loader needed.I may make up a 4x8 sheet of plywood,braced,and set a the truck height so i can slide it right onto the plywood,keeping the shop truck bed free.Andy thanks for the tip.I think my biggest gripe has been put to rest.cant wait to try it now,we need some moisture,its just been to cold to do anything.


----------



## cat320

I was just think about this spreader.There is one draw back if your doing like sand/salt mix well nothing to do with the mix directly,but if you go to a material yard they load you up and a stone or something big get into your hopper won't it shut down ?I have gotten loads with small stones before that where mixed in by accident what would that do to this auger feed system??Just food for thought?


----------



## Andy N.

John, You beat me to the punch. That was going to be my next experiment. What did you cut it with? Did you have to drill a new hole or did you cut the other side? A good idea welding the bolt to it - luckily I have really long arms and can hold the wrench and socket at the same time, but it is a pain removing it. I also have the problem of it spreading more to the right. Do you think that we can put something on the shoot to redirect the salt onto the spinner to even it out? I am considering calling Trynex on this one.


----------



## BRL

Another option (though it could become expensive experimenting) would be to try a different spinner style. Different number of fins, different shaped fins, different size, etc. There are many options & the one that comes with it could be the wrong match. Just a thought.


----------



## John DiMartino

Cat,it would plug up,and be a PITA to clear.I dont use mix,so I didnt care,my salt pile is very clean. Andy.I used a sawzal.I left 1/4" of the side where the bolt hole is,this small amount doesnt affect flow at all,and it allowed me to use the existing hole,and reweld the piece i cut off if i needed to experiment with making it slightly smaller/larger.Whats left looks liek a piece of angle iron,hanging off the baffle,it sticks out about 3" past the cut line,and it holds the baffle in there fine.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

I have run about 30 tons of commerical rock salt through my Vee Pro 8000 so far this seasin and just had another 22 tons delivered last week. Here is what I have learned

John, what I have done to control the flow rate is just flip the middle baffle up or down as needed before loading depending on the conditions and type of application I wanted. You can do this without having to climb in and out of the hopper. Nice work on making it shorter too. I have also had a ***** of a time with clumps, rocks, and hard salt jaming the auger. There is no way to control what the supplier is going to deliver, so I took the screen to the shop and added steel 5/16 rod across the hopper(left to right) to cut the opening in half. This has helped stoping some of the large stuff that was getting through and jaming the auger. I have also questioned the capicity. Not sure 1.5 yard is correct either? I am with you as far as just wanting the thing to do what I was told it would do, it cost me $3,700.00 installed here in Chicago. I noticed the unit spreads heavy to the left of my truck and have adjusted my driving for it. Be sure the spiner is rotating counterclock wise, this was a wiring problem from the factory according to past threads. I am considering a U spiner with more veins to offer more even patterns. Also be sure you have the longer spinner chute with the renforced meteal support. That too was a mid season retro fit that I had to call the dealer about after hearing about it here. 

Andy,

Great idea, cover the salt, keep it dry, WOW, would never have thought of that... Of course, I am kidding, but in return do you really think none of us would have consider the design of the unit not causing a loading problem? Here it what I was thinking, if the salt does not flow to the rear while loading, why would it somehow magicly flow to the rear when operating?? I would also think there should be a way to run the vibrator without having to be spreading salt. I would like to have the chance to do that so maybe I could keep more salt over the auger evenly. Like while driving between juobs of just plowing between salting. As John said, it would be nice to run each stage of the unit independently. I will say if you get a nice clean load of salt, keep it dry, get the flow rate down, than the unit is great. You mentioned you were going to call Trynex about the spiner, do you have a number for them??? I have attempt calls but have gotten nowhere.

So far I have gained confidence in the unit and with a season like this where the snowfall we have gotten has only been salting events you it has really made me look alot closer at how salting is getting doen. I am doing all the work myself so that takes alot of the guess work out of it. I will say again as I have said in the past. I would not want to be messing with a gas unit in the conditions we have seen this season. However, I think the unit can use some improvements and I just wish I did not get such a hard sell on the 3 years of testing before puting the unit out on the market. I look forward to some advances before next season. Lets see is how much Trynex is going to charge for the upgrades, or if they will just be additional opitions available on newer units. I would buy another electric unit but would consider some other designs. Anyone have any pictures of the Downeaster electric unit????


----------



## John DiMartino

4evergreen,I have had the same issues as you.Since I got the unit midseason,we have only had 2 salting events to try it with.I have only run about 6 tons thru mine so far.I havent run anything other than magic salt.I consider my sourse,and pile to be one of the cleanest around.I still have had small chunks get caught in the auger,they dont stop the auger,but they do keep it from being fed the full rate.I carry a broomstick with me to shove them into the auger which then chops them up. Im by no means an engineer,but I can see the design of the auger should have been a little different,a larger auger with a bigger gap between the veins would have allowed it to swallow up larger chunks of salt,even if it just dumped them down the chute that would be fine by me.The veins could have had a less agressive pitch ,this would have kept the flow rate and load on the auger motor the same,but with a better ability to handle the chunks of salt that fit thru the screen.As it stands the salt chunks cant fit between the auger veins they ride on top of the auger,and bounce up and down,they restrict the flow of salt,and will not go thru unti you hit them with a stick or something to break them,or force them into the auger.Ive also found that the unit unloads the first 1/2 of the load real fast,mostly because it is right on top of the auger,then as the salt above it gets depleted,the salt needs to slide down from the front,this is when the flow slows down,the auger is grabbing a lot of air along with salt at this point.This is when it would be nice to be able to run the vibrator for a minute,this would pack the auger area with salt,so you could finish the lot at the same rate as you started it at.I looked into a downeaster electric .I couldnt find one around here,they all had 8 ft gas motors.I did find one 8 ft electric,but i wanted the 6.5 ft model.I should have waited,Ill make due with this one.I do have the updated chute,and spinner assy.They had to put them on before I picked it up.My spinner turns counter clockwise also.Have you noticed that when you shut off the unit and turn it back on at the end of a run,its very slow to come back on,then it lays a huge load of salt out real quickly,the spinner goes wide open for second,then slows back down to the rate it was set at.I do not like this at all,I have little piles at the ends of my runs,just wasted material.I am going to try to fit a Urethane spinner hopefully this week if it gets here.IMO,nothing but baffles will even out the flow of salt on this unit.If you do get a perfectly clean load of salt,and tarp it or run it right thru.It does a great job of getting the material out there,just not very evenly as far as left to right.This is one easy unit to mount though.The things I love about this spreader are,it is so easy to slide in the truck,I can unhook it in under 5 minutes without a loader,just need a couple of braced horses and a sheet of 3/4 " plywood.I use my old pickup,just back up to it,slide it right in,and Im off.Also the bed of truck stays so clean i dont even have to shovel it out when im done,My bradford leaves about 200 lbs of salt in the truck bed down the center,under the chain,which you need to shovel out everytime unload it,not this thing,the bed is spotless,ready to go without cleaning it out first,this is very nice for me,since my Dodge is a dual purpose truck,I need to be able to take the plow/spreader off quickly and easily whenever the need arises,and have the bed ready for somthing else,With the snow ex I can have it out clean in uder 5 minutes.So while i do not think the Snow ex is up to par with the v Boxes,It is a good compromise for my truck.In my other trucks,that the plow/and or spreaders stay on all winter this wouldnt matter as much.


----------



## BRL

Here's the Downeaster electric units:
http://www.sandspreader.com/electric.shtml

Here is the Trynex number that is in my manual 800-725-8377

John,
It sounds like all of the Trynex units are set up to start at fastest speed then slow down to the speed you have set. This is what my 575 does & it is annoying. You have to be on the move before turning it on, then slow the truck down to get back to normal driving & spreading speeds. That's about the only bad thing I can think of for this little unit.

Without seeing the augers up close, would it be possible to weld some pieces of rod sticking up at angles above where the auger vein starts? I have seen augers with pieces like that on spreaders and they kind of help to break up chunks before getting to the auger vein. Might be worth a shot. Last ditch effort would be go to a tractor supply place or other some such supplier & buy a different auger that would maybe match what you are describing. All kinds of augers are made for all kinds of industries, so the right one might be out there somewhere, just a PIA to research & hunt one down. PIA & might cost a little bit, but the right auger would make the thing work with less stoppages to stuff broom sticks into the hopper. Maybe Trynex would reimbuirse you for that. OK I know you can't even get them on the phone, but it was fun to say. Maybe if you do get in contact with them they have already come up with a different auger & can supply it?

You guys should be able to split out the vibrator wiring from the spreader wiring & set it up with it's own switch, with out too much effort. Considering all of the work that you are all ready doing to get these units to a workable stage, it sounds like that would also be worth the effort.

Sorry to hear about the problems & please keep us posted as to any fixes.


----------



## John DiMartino

BRL,I was thinking about putting a quick connect on the vibrator wiring,at the controller.You need to feed it separately,since the controllers computer will not allow any of the motors to run alone.I dont think i would try to run the auger motor separate for fear of burning it up if it gets stuck,the computer protection on that part is essential,IMO.I dont think running the vibrator will be a .problem thoughOn the aguer,I may do some work on that soon.If I load out of my pile it isnt much of a problem,but gettign loaded where the salt has gotten wet is a problem,and thats when it gets clogged up.I may install a wedge under the spreader next time i put it in my truck,to slightly tip it rearward,it may look stupid,but it will likely make the salt go to the rear faster.if it were in a dump body this would be a great way to get the salt to the back quickly,run it up 1/2 way,then let it down,and your set.


----------



## LIFELAWN

John Di Martino & 4evergreenlawns,
Thanks for all your valuable insight & suggestions to make the spreader more effective. I too was going to try making the top grate smaller to see if it helped. Glad to know it does. I was also thinking of building sideboards to increase the capacity of the hopper as well. I spent about two hours sifting my salt pile and taking out all the clumps last week and these last two saltings were a pleasure. I have yet to modify or remove the baffle and it seems to be working just fine. The prior problems I had with clumping was from smaller pieces that wedged inbetween the auger. I had to actually remove the spinner assembly and remove the salt from the hopper in order to unjam the unit. There should be some way to access the auger without having to empty the hopper.
LifeLawn


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Lifelawn,

I work here in the NW Chicago burbs, where are you getting your salt supply?? On the last load I demanded a credit and dumped the load of dirty salt in a field and started over.I got my unit installed by Regional in Addison, what about you???

The smaller top screen has been a huge help. I also was doing the sifting thing and spending one hour to load three buckets of material, not a money saving deal, even consiered going back to bagged salt if this was not going to improve. Also went through the having to dig into the hopper to clear the jammed CL warning. Flipping up the baffle helps with clearing the jamms too.

I have been doing a better job at heaping up the load and the cover seems to make it without materail spilling out. But the 1.5 cu.yards is very questionable, definately not 1.5 struck even. Do you have any other V-boxes to campare to?? I am trying to get someone with a Western 1.5 V box and load side by side to judge the load results.

And yes, when the unit is working right and you getting the spreading patterns down I do not think the electric unit can be beat. Just not sure Trynex did all of the homework. Like what about is the vibrator was further back from the auger instead of right over it? I think a top extention would be ok but what type of truck is it in and what is the payload capicity? When I do get four buckets on board I am sure I am close to being between 3,000 and 3,500lbs in the bed, the design of the unit rasing the center of gravity, add the plow, bet I am close to 8,000lbs, in a 2500HD, that is close to GVWR and the plate weight. So lets say I get to the 1st job and start salting very quickly.

With these sub zero temps, I would hate to think what it would be like to to have a loaded unit and it not start. I am sure it is like have a loaded Vee Pro and it being jammed with a rock in the auger 2 mins. in the the 1st job........but I m sticking with it. Drop me an E-mail, [email protected].

Ron G
Forever Green Lawns, Inc.


----------



## PINEISLAND1

I put a skid of Magic into mine (bagged) yesterday, which was 48 bags @ 50 lbs for a total of 2400 pounds, and it brought it almost up to the top grate, almost level across. I suppose it could have taken another 600 lbs and still been level across with the top of the unit. I am satisfied with a 3000 lb capacity, and even though it may not be a full 1.5 yards, I think its fairly close. John and I were talking about it yesterday, and I agree with him its maybe closer to 1.25 yards, but I still think if I can get 1.5 ton in, it is a perfect solution for my truck.


----------



## PINEISLAND1

So far, I am really impressed.


----------



## PINEISLAND1

.


----------



## PINEISLAND1

10 posts and most of them shots at me....Hmmmm , maybe he should be banned ?


Its snowing like crazy out, and you're sitting at your computer ? 
Get out and salt my lots !


....Troublecauser


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Well, we have had a few more snow events only resulting in several salt application here in the Chicago area. Since I made the change to the top screen I have not had one jam. Takes a few more minutes loading but it just flows without fail. Also getting a full bucket on top of the full hopper and getting the cover over the mound on top. But lets hope I do not get taken to any scale, I think I will be fine on gross but the rear axel weight might be close. That has added to my time on the jobs and less time re-loading. I do not think I had mentioned that I also run Tri-belnd through the unit. I just load it 1st than load the rock salt on top. It feeds most of the tri-blend 1st. However, I can only do that with the middle baffle down, or else the tri-blend just flow right out without it being on. I am also runing the vibrator ALL the time, I just leave it on and never turn it off. It is also the best way to know when the hopper is getting empty.

Thanks for the Link to Downeaster. I would love to see on close up but not sure anyone in the midwest carries that line. Was very interested in the 2 yard capicity and a 12" conveyor. Does anyone one know someone that has one of these. I will be adding a 1 ton truck next year and would love to step up to a 2 yard plus electric V box. I can not ever see runing a gas unit EVER.

Like the way you guys put the 8000 in the short beds. Good for you. I am thinking of loading up some 50#ers in the bed between the hopper and bed. I have about a foot and half. That will give me some more salt on board without have to go back to the yard. 
Yes, you are all right, I will need a dump soon and that will be a whole different learning curve.


----------



## nben

4evergreenlawns,

Another option for you might be a Smith Spreader. I haven't had any first-hand experience with them, but another contractor around here has one. They offer an electric 8' stainless model, and according to their website it also has a 12" conveyor. Their website is here .

I would also e-mail or call Coastal Metal Fab and see if anyone in your area sells their units. We have two Downeasters and wouldn't buy anything else. I don't know how far their dealer network goes right now, They are still a fairly small company.

Good luck 
Nate


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Nate, 

Thanks for the info, are your Downeasters, electric or gas???


----------



## nben

They are both gas. We may do something different with our next one though, I am tired of running out of gas and constantly adjusting the carbs. If our next truck doesn't have central, than we probably will go electric. I used to be scared of the electric because of the extra draw, but after running our wing and front plow on separate electric motors with no problems at all on our 95HD, I think it may be the way to go.


----------



## mike9497

i have a downeaster electric after i get paid for this last storm i will be buying another.the one i have is a 1.5 stainless.awsome unit for the price.i will be buying a 2.5 yard next time for my bigger truck.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

On the downeaster electric is there any special require on the truck, like two batteries, or large amp alt. I have a 2500HD so I would met all that, but I was told by the my SnowEx dealer that the eletric salters with conveyors have a higher electris draw than their unit. Did you have any problem with the unit feeding clumpy salt. Or is the design more like a gas unit just electric. Just curious. And I too would be looking for a big 2.5 unit. 

I continue to tell the dealer about how I am not happy with the SnowEx Vee Pro totally and he is saying that is the same he has heard from others, and stated he is not sure they will continue to carry the line at all, considering going back to just selling western Vee boxes. Of course that was not the song he was siging when I handed him $3500.00 for the New SnowEx in Nov. I think I might be calling a Downeaster supplier even it I have to pay for shipping. 

Thanx


----------



## hillworks7669

*One Ton*

I need your opinion on putting a Tyrnex V-Box in my one ton, I am curious to know if there is an extension available for the chute, or if there is not will it perform OK wihout one. My concern is being too high I have witnessed V-Box spreaders spreading sand on rows of cars in a parking lot, I definitely do not want this to happen to me.


----------



## tileman

*Phone number for trynex*

Let me start with the number for Trynex is
800 725 8377 It is on your owners manual, and also on the drives side of the unit by the auger.
I did call them Monday a.m. they are in Michigan. So check your time zones. And yes I did talk to someone got hold of tech needed, someone from enginering. He called back today.

I want to thank everyone on this post for there insight on this vbox. Have learned a lot.

Just installed mine Sunday afternoon. Wanted to know how important the straps are. Because I installed it on 2000 CMC 3500 single rear wheels with a service body on it. This body is only 48 1/2" wide so it is a little close to get the straps on.

And no have not been out to use it yet.


----------



## tileman

*Updates on Trynex vp spreaders*

Just got off the phone with one of the enginers his name is Paul. You can call him at 800 725 8377. If he do not pick up leave him a message and phone number he will call you back.

Paul did say to all of you who have a vee pro, if you are having problems and your dealer is not fixing it to let him know. He will help you.

There have been some updates through production. Check with your dealer and see if you have them,or if he will get them for you. If not call Paul.

Paul did ask if you have any suggestions on how to improve or fix something to let him know. 
Paul can be reached by email at [email protected] this is his home email so be nice just like you were on this site. Paul said he wants our feedback so drope him a line.


----------



## tileman

*got to use spreader today*

Got to use my vp8000 for the first time today.
Started about 5 a.m. Removed salt baffel last night, salt was going to be very damp, cleaning up the last in the barn, waiting on another load yet this week. Loaded spreader three times above the screen every drop came out just fine. Ran vibrator all the time salt was wet. I am very impressed with the job the unit did. No problems at all.

Roads and parking lots had about 1/4" of ice,then sleet and snow. Roads are still a mess parking lots are clearing . And the sun has just come out.

Want to thank every one on this post, for all of your information on this unit. It sure made my morning go a whole lot easier.

Thanks Again


----------



## JThompson

Just wanted to revive this post to see if anyone has had any further comments on this spreader since we are into the new season.


----------



## Kent Lawn Care

Well after using mine last winter, i would like to revive my comments on the spreaders. i have two spreaders the 8000 and the 6000. heres what i found. 

The "tabs" on the back of the spreader that hold on the spinner are way to soft of metal, mine broke off half way thrrough the season. and what did they say for a warrenty "you musta hit something with it for it to break, we arent replacing it under warrenty" now if anyone is familiar with these, how the h...l can you break these off by hitting something without doing damage to the spinner. it was weak metal, plan and simple. so i had a quote for them to fix it $1,000.00 i mean come on 1/3 the price of a new one?!? i told em id fix it myself, and $1.25 i had it fixed.

Now the 8000, that one seems okay, like i said before i added a extentinon to fit another half yard, because no one around here sells salt by the half yard, so i was paying for two and only getting 1 1/2. the other problem i had was ONCE AGAIN a warrenty problem, the spinner motor messed up in the spinner, so i took it in with my 6000 to get fixed, well, after a $600 quote later, i told them id do it, well, i got charged for parts i didnt need, and i have them sittin here on the floor, but they told me once again "you musta backed into something for it to do that" i mean come on how could backing into something mess up the motor, plus id pay you $1000 to find any marks where i hit something, i didnt, they just dont seem to wanta cover ANYTHING under warrenty. 

thats my feedback, i hope ya'll have better luck with the company themselves. myslef, i think the next spreader is gonna be a different make, unless something spectacular happens in the meanwhile.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

FWIW, 

I did sell mine this year but right out of summer storage. Went to hook it up the auger was seized. With mine also they refused to repair under warranty. They told the dealer to fax them a copy of the bill of sale. When they got it they told him/me that the form they sent said "quote" on the top and was not a bill of sale even though is was also stamp PAID. Oh the control with the bad vibrator switch. hey did take that back only to send the wrong on in return. When we told them they sent to wrong one, they said, where is the warranty claim form. Told them it was with the controller we sent back. They said sorry, without the claim form we will not take it back. It was brand new. I aske them to run a history on the serial number they would see they just sent the control a week ago. Sorry, we can not do that, we do not have a system that does that either. 

Fuuny how I have heard the "you must have broke it" somewhere else before. It is rated as their answer to the demand for commercial grade unit. So, Kent do you think it is commercial grade? I did not. 

Oh a Two year warranty is for in case something it broken, not when something breaks. One season on the auger motor which is suppose to be one of the big seeling points. "Only three moving parts. Totaly incased sealed electric motors. Nothing to rust" What caused the motor to seize. When they replaced it and took the side cover off, guess what, Yepp, RUST inside the totaly incased sealed rust proof blah. blah, blah. What good are they if you have to replace them every year.

I need a salt spreader that works not just looks neat. Therefore, I bought a new Swenson 8' steel with the 11hps Honda. Think of this. I loaded it with actually 2yards of salt that it is rated for, and it ran without me having to get out of the truck one time. After 120 tons of salt last season, I can not say that happened even once with the Trynex. I do not mind gassing up once a night if I even have to in place of getting out of the truck three or four time to move salt down to be feed out the damn thing. I should have just spent the extra $500.00 ans went with a proven design last year. But lesson learned. I even had my steel V box coated with Line-X. I know that thing will last a good 8-10 years now, not 8-10 hours.

Anyway. you can search this topic and see I was unhappy with the unit from the 1st time I used it and is only got worst.

BTW I am pretty sure that Andy, who stared this thread also sold his, and replaced it with a steel gas operated unit too. 

If you are looking to an ALL electri and you have a Smith or Donweaster dealer near you buy on of those have heard nothing but great things aboutboth of their product lines. I could not find a dealer close enough to me to get one and be able to have it serviced as needed.


----------



## rcpd34

*VP8000*

I just found this site and it's pretty helpful. I have 4 trucks and 3 of them have Trynex spreaders. I just got the VP800 and am very happy with it. I installed it myself and the only complaint is that the directions suck. Especially the spinner assembly "Mandatory Upgrade". Since it was a new unit I felt they should have done the "upgrade before it left the factory. It required cutting off and frinding smooth metal tabs and a fair amount of drilling. Anyway, I salted an airport with it for a few hours the first day I had it on and it worked flawlessly. Left NO salt in the hopper. Anyone have any RECENT comments on the product? Thanks!


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

How many times did you have to load it, hours on an airport would seem like alot of loading. I know I get at least 40% more salt in the 2yard V box, and it had feed without any problems. Lets hope you do not get a jam during one of those runs. 

Just keep in mind the warranty issues. I have heard that the new ones with the dual vib is better feeding. 

I have had no real problems with my V box, dumps the entire box without getting out of the truck one time, can't say that about the Vee Pro I had, but still looking for a better all electric unit. Not that happy with the limited control of the gas V box feed and spreader rates. If I want to change the feed rate I have to open the feed gate adjust the gate in the back than see how it works. I do like adjusting the auger and spinner speed from in the can a see the result NOW.

Looks like I might go with a downeaster dump Insert and spreader tailgate. There ALL electric unit at beast and I have not heard ONE person say anything bad about it.


----------



## elite1

What was the mandatory upgrade? Are there 2 vibrators and do they run constant or only when the spinner is on.

I bought 1 this year, I was happy with it until this storm. I spread 13 tons of salt with it. I fell behind in the middle of the night- do to bobcat problems- It worked well, but just could not lay it down quick enough. I was about 1.5 hrs behind do to the break down.

I am going to play with the baffled, that seems to be what people are recommending. It also spread more to the driver side. I found that some salt spreads better than others.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Elite,

Yes, open, raise, or take out the baffle over the auger That will increase your feed rate, but what I also found out was the all also open up the auger to jams. If you are running ANY type of bulk salt that is not 100% clean, dry, and free of ALL clumps, chunks, or whatever, (which we know happens not matter what) you will really have to watch what you load. 

I also found it to be inconsisstant depending on salt and weather conditions. Very dry salt feed really fast and down to a empty hopper wet salt was where I had some issues.

The vibrators still only run when the unit is on. I have not vibrator in my V box and it empty just fine. The big difference if the conveyor system. Even Downeaster and Smith who make all electric V boxed use the conveyor, that is what move the salt the best I think.


----------



## Kent Lawn Care

well, for a RECENT comment about my spreaders. im still fed up with em, im looking into buying a different brand, the salt wont slide down the "incline" in the hopper so i have to pay a guy to be in the back of the truck feeding it to the auger. the 8000 is the same way, i can at least raise the box on the dump for that one, but ikts a pain in the ass, cuz who knows when im gonna catch something with it.

ive had my sales rep that sold em to me contact the company, yet they said, "we can send out a rep to look at the problem" F that i needed it fixed then, not 2 weeks later when they felt like coming out to look at it.

Ive been waiting for them to make extentions to the hopper, 1 1/2 yards is NOT enough ive tryed to jimmy rig up a wood box and set it on top to hold another half yard, but they can come up with something thats "safe"

ive been having problems this season with the chute that drops the salt to the spinner, it would just fall off the chute and not even hit the spinner, so last year i musta been using it like that too. after i contacted tyrnex once again about it, they told me that they know about the problem and told me how to fix it, WTF, they know its not right and they wont fix it, thats bull.

as you can probibly tell, im not happy with the company and products, so as soon as the Jan. payments start coming in, im going to be selling them one at a time!



my 2 cents worth again!


----------



## rcpd34

*Ice Storm and my VP800*

Well, we had some ice last night. I worked the airport for about 5 hours and they have a _real_ nice facilty. Huge building with multiple piles of salt, sand and calcium chloride. Several large front end loaders do the loading. First problem is the loader bucket is too big for the salt box resulting a *lot* of spilt material on the sides of the bed and under the hopper if the operator is not very careful. The airport material is perfect; clean dry and I threw about 10 hoppers in about 5 hours with no feed problem or anything. What a joy! I then drove north to do my other commercial accounts and used a different salt pile that is stored outside and was damp. I tarped the hopper but had to beg the salt to flow. :realmad: I discovered that the "Highway Mix" I was using here had ciders in it and is also treated with something. I'm sure that had something to do with my problems. This morning I went out again and used a different salt ple that was straight bulk salt. It was left out uncovered all night in the freezing rain, but it spread fine. Maybe a little slow for me even with the auger cranked up to 99. I used the vibrator the entire time. 
Someone asked about the "Mandatory Upgrade". That is a kit that allows the spinner assembly to mount with a single pin. Once installed it works great. My issue is why sell a brand new unit with an upgrade that must ne hard installed? They should have done it at the factory. Kind of a Mickey Mouse way to do it. I will be on th ephone Monday with both my distributor and the company. My unit only has one vibrator and I heard theya re now coming with two. I'm going to try and have them send me another one as it really does need it. Overall, I'm pretty happy with the SnowEx product; ( I have three) but the company's customer service (at least in the past) has been horrible. We'll see if anyting has changed. If anyone has had lick getting anything out of these guuys, please let me know.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Brain, 


Great to hear the unit worked great for you at the AIRPORT.

As you can see if you are working in a more average type of setting where you are getting salt loaded from where most the rest of us are getting loaded you WILL run into salt that is less refined than what you are getting at the airport. That is where the isses WILL arrises.

Just consider the issues you encountered with the second location you metioned and think if that was your only source for salt. Just wait for the 1st time you get a jam that you can only clear by shoveling all the way down to the auger to clear by HANDafter having loaded the hopper FULL.I have talked to several people that have experienced this at one time or another just depends on how much of a load you have on at the time. 

Than would you want to depend on the VEE PRO to get the job done every time every storm?

If you can run and leave the VEE PRO at the AIRPORT only and have a long term contract I think the unit will yeild some great returns. If your situation changes and you find yourself getting supply from a differene source your view might change quick. 

As for the loader issue, same thing. Besides it being smaller than most loaders the incline design makes it impossable to load level. There is no way to avoid overspill. If you have to take extra time messing with the loader to avoid overspill and than spend extra time during clean up because of over spill where is the savings?? Time is money no matter how you look at it. 

I have been saying all the time this unit is nothing more than an oversized tailgate spreader which is only designed for spreading BAGGGED salt. The person I sold my VEE PRO to stated he only runs bagged salt because that is the only way he can get product to the locations he services in his market. For that the unit is perfect. 

As for the upgrade you had to do. Something like that happen to me. They did a retrofit to the chute before I purchased my unit and I had to ASK the dealer to do the change after I found out about it HERE. My warranty encounters also left me thinking they are a MICKEY MOUSE operation. I run my business in the REAL WORLD not DISNEY LAND therefore, MICKEY MOUSE and DONALD DUCK have nothing to offer me and based on that I am DONE with TRYNEX/SNOWEX forever.


----------



## elite1

This Spreader just needs to be designed a little better. It is a good idea. And would still be my only choice to go on a 
SRW Pick Up truck, due to it's weight. If I had a dump, or DRW truck a full v box is the way to go. Why didn't they just make a plastic version of a v box. If costs, or amperage were a problem, than they would not be putting 2 vibrators on a single unit. A chain drag, or full length auger is a more consistent and better method.

Who wants to go it to the plastics business with me??


----------



## natureboy

As for loading the salt, after the first load (1 ton) is dumped in, and while the loader is getting more salt, I climb up the side of the truck and shovel the area of salt thats piled higher to the back where theres room. This takes 10 seconds because you can glide the shovel over the screen. By then the loader is back and piles more salt on top, and you get an evenly distributed load. I've held as much as 1.8 tons in my veepro 8000. 

As for chute to spinner problems, mine was only shooting salt to the drivers side. I finally realized the chute was set too far back. All the salt was hitting the very back tip of the spinner, so it was just getting "smacked" to the driver side. I adjusted the chute so it now drops the salt right in the middle of the spinner. Problem solved. Nice even spreading! Chute easily comes off. Only 4 bolts holding it. Just take it off, realign it, and drill new holes. 

Mine now works great.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Nature boy, 

Not saying I do not belive you BUT have you actually weight it to get that 1.8 ton number?? Not one person I have talked or that pulls up along side me with a VEE PRO says that it hold 1.5 yards. It is shorter, narrower, and sloped. The mere volume of space alone seems physicaly impossible.

When I pull under the loader with my 8' Steel V box I never leave the truck. The loader dumps twice and I am on my way, no spilling not shoveling. So the 10 second you are spending shoveling the salt is time I am spending sipping coffee in a nice warm cab or getting caught up on a route sheet or managing a driver or whatever but not worring about where the salt is going in the back of the truck. Just like when I get my dump loaded, 4.5 buckets and I am on my way. 

As for the weight, I have actually scaled my truck loaded level with the screen with salt and got 2 tonsm heap it and I would say about 2.3-2.5. Now after having owned the VEE PRO and loading it myself ALL last season and doing the same route as last year this year, I know for a FACT that I was not getting the same amount of salt in or out of the VEE PRO that I am getting out off my 8' V box. .2 ton difference would only be about 400lbs I know what that looks like and I am getting alot more than 400 more pounds in my V box not in the bed of my truck. But I guess you could be right. 

Now back to the chute issue. So from what you posted the company delivered you a product that was not set up to do the job it was designed to do. 

I have not had to do one thing to my V box with over 40 tonsof salt spread so far this season except put gas in it. Once again minus the gas I could NOT say that about the VEE PRO and most others can not either. I have heard from alot of guy up your way that there was a big push on the VEE PRO last year too, and most of the guys that HAD them last year sold them this year. Hope you will not be one of those guys, I truly hate to see others have to experience same things over and over even after others had already share what was learned. Oh and I hope you never have make a warranty claim.

Good luck.


----------



## tileman

*VP8000 up date*

VP8000 up date last posted to this thread March 3, 03. Started using salter again in Dec of 2003. Have run about 12 ton of salt through it so far this winter. We have not had but one plow able event this season. Have made many salt runs. I have not had any problems with my unit. The salt I use is bulk, it is kept in a storage building, and it is keep clean and dry. It is our storage so we know what we are getting, yes the grade of salt will change from load to load (what is being brought in to us) but it is clean and dry for the most part.

We have three other salt spreaders, all dump trucks with under tailgate spreaders. We some times do have problems with them if we don't use all the salt and it gets wet in the bed of the trucks it will freeze. I started out using a tailgate spreader over 19 years ago, and I will not handle bagged salt again.

With this said I do have experience with more than one type of salt spreader. The VP has been a wonderful tool to use on some of the smaller lots, mounted on a 1 ton srw truck it is much easer to get in and around on the smaller lots. I also use it on one industrial property, and on two subdivisions.

I have yet to have any of the problems with this unit that has been discussed here in this thread.

Every tool has its use; this spreader may not be for everyone. It has its place in our line up.

I do not work for Snonex/Trynex nor do I sell them. I am very happy with the unit and yes I would buy one again.

Tileman


----------



## natureboy

4evergreenlawns

Yes, I am weighed in before and after loading, and once I got 1.8 tons in my veepro. It was heeped as high as possible with slight spilloff into my bed but nothing drastic. I regularily get 1.5 - 1.65 in there.
And yes, Trynex gave me a faulty spinner assembly which i had to adjust. This shouldnt happen but better to spend 10 minutes fixing it myself than to try and complain to them about it. From this thread, I hope I never need warranty service.
As for the 10 seconds i spend shovelling, I certainly would rather be sipping coffee like you. However, what do you think Im doing while youre out filling the gas tank on your salter.


----------



## elite1

What is the deal with 2 vibrators, Does it work? Any body have 2?


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Natureboy,


"As for the 10 seconds i spend shovelling, I certainly would rather be sipping coffee like you. However, what do you think Im doing while youre out filling the gas tank on your salter."


Great point well taken.. 

I am sure you can tell where I am comming from when it has to do with this product.


----------



## Don Rauch

*snowex8000*

i purchased my 8000 in Nov 2003 had to replace auger motor after 2 snow events i called factory i talked directly to a tech guy about problem had to go back to dealer who doesn't stock parts demanded to order a new motor got it the day another storm coming in. Found out even with my unit that the newest units the*control board has a reverse switch to the auger and I'm told to take the main plugs and flip it and make it plug in .also as stated the spinner throws more right than left.we ran out of salt in stl mo. so we used potassium chloride we had to plug the auger port with plastic because it ran out just sitting had to get to the job or it would have been gone. thinking about cutting access above auger to get to blockage if need be and putting a plate block-off above auger to look down and have all salt go under plate ( any other ideas would like to hear about)*


----------



## elite1

I think that it is a good concept. They just didn't do all the testing they should have.

2 vibrators, now a reverse on the auger- when will my unit (3 months old) be fitted for these new options- never?

Mine is throwing more on the driver side.
Some guys are playing with baffelds, or welding the topscreens- I say give me a unit that works.

If trynex wants to keep customers, they need to redesign the unit, and include plow drivers inputs. They should go as fare as giving every person updates, or a re-deigned spreader. I have 2 trucks (with another coming this spring) and 1 vee 8000. I will not buy another until these problems get fixed. So thats one lost customer(2 spreaders). At some point they should realize that snow removal owners/operators can only have equipment that is proven and 100% reliable with no problems. That is the reason that we choose the plow that we do-reliablity. I think that this thread has had input-problems- with every part and aspect of this unit.

Sorry, I like my spreader-just how I feel when you spend the big $ and it requires additional repair.

one tip I, on the vibrator. If you are having a problem with feed rate, between jobs you can run the vibrator by unpluging the spinner. the auger will not start but the vib will.


----------



## rcpd34

*More issues*

Like I stated before, my 8000 works GREAT with clean, dry salt. When I throw at the airport that's what I get. However, when I use other salt stored outside, this thing will NOT feed material to the spinner. I'm in the bed with a shovel and I really don't have time for that. I have spent three weeks on the phone between the dealer, Central Parts Warehouse, and Trynex trying to get my issues resolved. CPW has been VERY helpful. They were able to send me a new controller, which has the auto-reverse feature. This should have been included but wasn't. Apparently. the unit they shipped was old stock w/o any of the updates that should have been made. I got it about a month ago. They also shipped me a second vibrator which is an OPTION from Trynex. I feel the only reason I got it was because I disputed the charge on my credit card and told them to either send me the updates and second vibrator or pick up the unit and take it back; it will be sitting in my driveway. The second vibrator needs to be standard on this unit. If you use bag salt or CLEAN/DRY material you will be very happy with this unit. Otherwise, you may be disapointed. This unit can be best described as an oversized tailgate spreader. Trynex on the other hand has HORRIBLE customer service. They just don't care. I have owned four of their products and have been pleased. However, when I buy a new spreader next season, I will look elswhere. I just don't need the aggravation.


----------



## natureboy

What exactly is this auto reverse auger control you're talking about? Im going to ask my dealer to get me the 2nd vibrator so I just want to know if i should be getting this too.
Thanks


----------



## Kent Lawn Care

Hey Brian, i have something better, your idea about getting the updates or they can have it back is a great idea, although im goign to be a little nicer than you, haha, i only live about 25 miles away from where they are made, so i can drop mine off right across their front door! if they get a couple of em piled up there gonna be kinda hard to do business. just my feelings.

ooh yea, unless anyone wants to buy them, and pick them up from my place. im buying Boss spreaders, the manuf. will actually talk to you about their products! amazing what good customer relations can do for business.

and for everyones information, i did relay this website to Tyrnex and told them they may wanta check up on some of the comments about their company and products on here. dont know if they looked yet or not, but that was the only time they sounded concerned, that their company was getting bashed all over the forums! haha.


Phil


----------



## ChicagoSnow

I have the VP8000 w/ 2 vibrators and quick mount in pick up bed. All in all a good unit. Keep in mind this spreader is a 100% improvement over a manually loaded electric tail gate spreader. A gas powered V box WILL throw more salt/volume.....PERIOD!

One problem I had was the auger set screw came loose after first 6 tons. Took to a car wash, washed out about 1 yard (I was so embarassed at the pile of salt left in the car wash bay) Turns out the car wash owner likes salt left from guys like me...... he uses it throughout his car wash. Talk about a positive outlook! Anyway, after liquid nails to bond the set screw to the auger drive shaft, all set.

As I read through this post I didnt know you could adjust the spinners posistion? I have salt "slapping" the passenger side bumper, then deflecting out. Not too good for the bumper finish with electric reversing sensors.

The second vibrator was a UPGRADE, not free. I knew that I wanted the second vibrator after reading last years posts on this unit. I would not have purchased this unit if it did not have the second vibrator option finally available!

I think with ANY/ALL equipment we currently have access to.......... there is ALWAYS room for further product improvement. I have learned with many other equipment purchases in the past, 90% of "first year" produced items (salters, truck engines, etc.) will have problems. Wait a couple of years to let others deal with the lost productivity that "broken down equipment" equates to.

I would buy another Trynex to avoid the hassles of a gas engine driven V box. I have had too many instances where the Gas engine wouldnt kick over, battery low and not too mention the lost payload from a heavier stainless or steel spreader.

Electric is good, but hydraulic is the best!

ChicagoSnow


----------



## elite1

rcpd34- since installing the second vib. Does it work beter-worth it's cost. how many $ for that. Is it any louder?

We should all call their phone on the same day/time and complain that we want ALL the updates, if not they are going to lose a lot of business.


----------



## C & D

Anyone spreading sand with there spreader, just wondering how it handles sand. All the talk around here is about salt, I would like to spread sand and salt. Any feedback would be appreciated, Thanks. 

Corey


----------



## elite1

2 ideas-
This may help with sand, as well as salt.

Has any person tryied to pitch the spreader, set the front up on a 4x4. If any body has tried it, or has a spreader on a dump truck, let us know if it helps, or not worth the time- seems like it might help.

2nd idea, I think that when I load my spreader heavy, The vibrator doesn't help at all, too much weight (down force).
What if I fabricated a few more inverted vees, similar to the stock one over the auger area. Put 3 -4 of these across every 2 feet to help relieve the down force- making the vibrator more effective.

I can't say that these are my ideas, but I am interested in your opinons.


----------



## lawnman20

i can get 2 yds of salt in to mine (yes i put 10 inch sides on it ) i only have one vib i did take the the plate out and it seem to work great also with 10 inch side i can still use the cover this is the best spreader i have owned i have the 8000 in a 2003 dodge 2500 4 door long box pu and it work great 


Gene


----------



## ChicagoSnow

Gene,

Can you take a picture of the sides you built for greater salt capacity in the V8000?

The sides are my next improvement to the spreader.

Please list any pros and cons you have dealt with since your sides have been used.

Thanks,

ChicagoSnow


----------



## 3dbbok

The factory needs to hire one of the group here to come re-design the unit to work in any conditions. Wet salt, dry salt and get a controller that will start at the speed you set it at. Industrial conveyors, running DC, start and run at the speed they are set for the output needed. I'd love to see a bullet-proof design so that you men wouldn't have to spend time trying to make the unit right. If they ever make it work hassle free, or close, you should all be offered an even trade from the factory.


----------



## elite1

I agree, in regards to the update/redesign. The two main problems are capacity, and feed rate. The spreader could have been 5 inches taller, that would have solved the capacity- could not put more than that in a pick up any way.

I still think that a standard, full vee would have worked better. Use a full length auger(length of the bed-8FT.) would work better. Salt and sand are variables, dry, wet, course, fine- all different types and they will slide down the slope at different rates. An auger will solve the problem as well as increase the capacity. The auger could also be a little bigger for clumps. It can't draw that much more juice than the current set up. -1 or 2 un needed vibrators with this idea.

As for the motor start up, the reason that they start on high, is to a. brake up and over come any clumps, b. helps with the life of the motor-westen recommends to start on high as well. There is too much power flowing though the motor at one time. When the motor spins coils get rotated so they never heat up. There is also a inductive reactance which combins with standard resistance. That is called impedance (a form of resistance). When the motor does not spin there is less impedance(resistance) which increases current, burning up the motor- point is that you want the motors to start at full speed, so that you minimize the time of high current flow through the coils.


----------



## ghost

ANYONE WHO WANT TO GET RID OF THERE SPREADER I WILL TAkE IT,MINE WORKS GREAT!, Its like youre computer garbage in garbage out.


----------



## rcpd34

Cool. Come write me a check.


----------



## ghost

tell me who wants the check and a price and i will


----------



## BRUENTERPRISES

I bought the VP 8000 and the first time I filled it up with salt I had frozen baseball chunks in it and had to shovel all of the salt out. This unit does not take chunks. I then got a smaller screen for the top and it eliminated that problem. I still had another problem with the baffels. Salt was not comming out when I turned on the the vibrator and the auger, the manual says not to take them out only (1) for sand,it took me 2 days and it still did not work. I took out both baffels and to much salt came out and I put (1) baffel on and it is the best salter ever. This thing cost me 3,350.00 1-1-04. It holds about 3,000 pounds of salt. I saw this one guy with boards on the side and he said it holds 5,000 pounds. Works great in my 2004 Ford Super duty 250 and really looks sharp, not like a work truck.


----------



## spiderwoo2

*sales offer micro pro 575*

hi my name is steve i am new to this site but i see alot of ppl are talking about the snowex slat spreaders ...well i have a brand new never used micro pro 575 for sale with the control unit harnest and the hitch mount. i am taking offers on it and also i might even deliver this unit if it's not to far i'm in syracuse rochester NY area i do not come on here much at all so any inquires email me with it and or contact info and make me a serious offer. and like i said i probably will not check this site soon so email me as i check my mail several times a day for different things ...thanks "[email protected]"


----------



## jax1013

*v-pro 8000*

Just put the vbox on for the first time this year. Changed all the connections with brand new clips/connectors. Baking soda/water to clean/wire brushed all pins and finally dielectric grease to all pieces. The spinner is spinning...The 2 vibrators are working...and the auger is NOT budging it refuses to spin. Nothing blocking it, power is getting to it..This worked fine the last storm of the year last season. Can't figure it out any suggestions/advice would be greatly appreciated. Purchased Jan 03, disappointed the first season..worked better last year and this year were not looking too good...
Regards, 
Jack


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Yeah, 

The auger is toast. I had it go bad after the 1st season. Than they refussed to replace it under warranty. Check on the cost it will run about $400.00. 

So much for there promo about less moving part, nothing to rust. Long last motors. ALL B/S.


----------



## Bob Church

*Vee-Pro Problems All Fixed*

You can fix all your Vee-Pro problems by making your next plastic slide-in spreader a Salt-Dogg from Buyers. This is one great spreader.

If you need help with your Vee-Pro controller or vibrators call me, 800-709-4434, Karrier's Omega controller can operate either the spinner or the auger motor. The Z-200 vibrators are available direct from Karrier Company the manufacturer.

Bob Church


----------



## Kent Lawn Care

Yea, so i got through one yard of salt with my veepro! the story is though HOW i got through it with my POS spreader. im once again and even more pissed off at snowex! im out plowing and got a yard of salt loaded in it, well i go to flip on my spreader that just had $1400.00 done to it in repairs to get it going, did it work *&^$ NO! all the salt did was plug up the chute and overload it, i could not get it to flow out. i had to reach up the chute with my arm and pull it out onto the spinner then flip it on to spread it. i'll tell you what, NO ONE wants to have to do that for one yard of salt, let alone the time that it takes, to say the least i was pissed and good thing no one was around in the parking lot to hear me (so i think). i will be so grateful when i get my new truck all set up so i can finally get rid of the stupid thing.!!
 to all snowex spreaders!


----------



## snow_man_48045

Kent Lawn Care said:


> Hey Brian, i have something better, your idea about getting the updates or they can have it back is a great idea, although im goign to be a little nicer than you, haha, i only live about 25 miles away from where they are made, so i can drop mine off right across their front door! if they get a couple of em piled up there gonna be kinda hard to do business. just my feelings.
> 
> ooh yea, unless anyone wants to buy them, and pick them up from my place. im buying Boss spreaders, the manuf. will actually talk to you about their products! amazing what good customer relations can do for business.
> 
> and for everyones information, i did relay this website to Tyrnex and told them they may wanta check up on some of the comments about their company and products on here. dont know if they looked yet or not, but that was the only time they sounded concerned, that their company was getting bashed all over the forums! haha.
> 
> Phil


Phil, 
I saw a local big wig land scape Co. picking up 3 vp8000 the other day at Cannon Equip.  Had to laugh, the pulled up with 2 dump truck with trailer to take them back to their yard. Their drivers thaught they where God when they signed the paper work,LOL.. If they only knew what they just got into!!


----------



## Kent Lawn Care

snow_man_48045 said:


> Phil,
> I saw a local big wig land scape Co. picking up 3 vp8000 the other day at Cannon Equip.  Had to laugh, the pulled up with 2 dump truck with trailer to take them back to their yard. Their drivers thaught they where God when they signed the paper work,LOL.. If they only knew what they just got into!!


Yicks, i'll start saying my prayers for them! btw go give them a card, tell them you can cover their salt spreading needs when they break down  !


----------



## snow_man_48045

Kent Lawn Care said:


> Yicks, i'll start saying my prayers for them! btw go give them a card, tell them you can cover their salt spreading needs when they break down  !


Phil,

I'm still shaking my head at them and its been over a week, LOL. 
It was one of the bigger Co's around hear. They have all read trucks with all green logos on them, if that rings a bell to ya. Other than that the dealer over on Gratiot had them out near the road last year, now they have none. I think it's safe to say they aren't sold out. It cause JC doesn't want to have anything to do with the VP.  
Phil if you ever need a hand with snow or lawn ect. have extray work or need a bud to cause trouble with My which is no to far from you...
I'll PM you my contact info if you like. 
Scott


----------



## Andy N.

I think it is hilarious that I started this thread talking good things about the VEE PRO and as I started using it, I began to hate it and then eventually sold it. Now I am an avid anti-VEE PRO advocate. I went through ALL of the same problems that everyone else did. Even trying to talk to trynex about it. I wonder if they do now about us writing about it?


----------



## Kent Lawn Care

Andy N. said:


> I think it is hilarious that I started this thread talking good things about the VEE PRO and as I started using it, I began to hate it and then eventually sold it. Now I am an avid anti-VEE PRO advocate. I went through ALL of the same problems that everyone else did. Even trying to talk to trynex about it. I wonder if they do now about us writing about it?


i know for sure they dont, i asked a sales rep from snowex if they ever have been to plowsite, they never heard of it. in fact they are not very internet savy, they dont even have a website. i bet they are stil using paper to do designing, not computers, maybe thats their problems!


----------



## jax1013

*surprised???*

Well after paying $297 for a new motor for the auger, it actually worked for a complete load. YES i was able to spread 27 #80lb bags. It was nice and dry and seem to flow with no problem. Then i did the unthinkable and put a load of bulk in it. What was i thinking?? Well i got about half way through the load and bingo the SNOWEX CRAPPED OUT. The latest...is no power to the motor. Thats the code indicated on the controller. However you slice it..this product sux. I would be very happy to make it though one event w/o a breakdown. This thing should go in the garbage b/c i would be too ashamed to try to sell it to someone..Sorry to vent guys but i figured you guys can relate..Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Well as I said in the past the VEE PRO is nothing more that a big trailer hitch tailgate spreader. Only differnece is when you have a problem with a 400 lbs unit it is managable so you do not notice it. With a VEEPRO when it ****s the bed you WILL NOT ABOUT IT mostly because you have ****s all over you.


TELL EVERYONE WHAT THE VEEPRO IS ALL ABOUT AND SAY IT LOUD.


----------



## Bob Church

*How Can We Help Fix The Vee-Pro?*

This is Bob Church with Karrier Company. We manufacture the Sure-Flow Vibrator kits. I'd like to help you guys that have Vee-Pros figure out what needs to be done to fix the problems. I've read about some of the problems and it sounds like even with new replacement parts the problems come back. I'd like you to tell me what changes need to be made. Does it need a different controller? motor? what?

I have a dual controller that may work on the Vee-Pro. Controller production is currently backed up so an immediate fix may be to use two of our Omega controllers (one for the spinner and one for the auger). From what I've see in your posts, two Omega controllers will save you over $200 compared to one Snowex Vee-Pro controller.

If the motor needs beefed up there are no doubt limits due to the vehicles current (amps) capacity. But I'd be willing to help develop a new motor to connect to the existing gearbox if it's really needed.

If you need a second vibrator we already have them in stock at prices that will save you over $100.

Email your suggestions to [email protected] or call me toll free 800-709-4434. If we put our heads together we can fix the problems cost effectively.

Let me hear from you.

Bob Church
Karrier Company


----------



## HIGGINSTRUCKING

*first time with it*

HEY, OVER THE SUMMER I BOUGHT TWO OF THE VEE PRO 8000 FOR 500.00 EACH. I BOUGHT THEM OFF A REALLY BIG COMPANY BY ME THEY SAID THEY WERE TO SMALL FOR THERE OPERATION. ANY WAY I SOLD ONE AND KEEP THE OTHER ONE NEITHER OF THEM HAD CONTROLERS OR HARNESS SO I MADE A SWITCH BOARD WITH A FUSE BLOCK AND THREE TOGGLE SWITCHES ONE FOR FEED, ONE FOR SPIN, AND ONE FOR THE TWO VIBRATIOS. THIS UNIT SEEMES TO WORK FINE I SPREAD THREE LOADS OF BULK THROUGH IT AND HAVENT HAD ANY PROBLEMS I DONT KNOW MAYBE THE LUCK OF THE DRAW


----------



## vanwhyjr

I bought me veepro 8000 this summer and have used it for two small events this year and the only real problem I have had so far was that the seal on the cover for the auger motor leaked in water and filled the thing with about two inches of water, which froze!! 
I filled the thing with bulk Magic the went out to spread and got the alarm right away. I thought the auger was jammed so I hand shoveled all the salt off the auger then got a broom stick and was poking the thing clear and it still wouldn't't run (WTF :yow!: ) . So i got out the power drill and drilled out the rivets on the panel. Got to the bottom holes and out pours the water!! Crap I thought it fried the motor, but I warmed it up with a torch and it fired right up yow!: not literaly)and away I went. I do have a little problem with it throwing a lot to the drivers side, but i can deal with that for now.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

WOW all great stroies.

NOTHING TO RUST?? SO lets see now, In the event I have a VEE PRO which is a commercail grade product I can get some upgraded part at a discount from Bob seeing how the OEM part are CRAP. 

LESS MOVING PARTS????? As long as I carry a drill I can make some holes in the SEALED motor to drain out the water. But won't more water get in there between storms??? Oh right that is was my torch is for......


YOU ARE ALL SMOKING SOME GOOD CRACK. So far the All electric Downeaster unit I have has work without fail. 

VEE PRO IS A BIG PIECE OF JUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nsmilligan

I have a Trynex V Pro and just installed a Karrier vibrator in addition to the factory installed one, it has solved the flow problems. Just a note I also discovered the spinner was turnig clockwise, since it's designed to turn cclockwise and the leads are color coded and right this has to be a factory mis-wire, anyways reversed the leads ans a BIG improvement in spread pattern. Check the direction of rotation!

Bill


----------



## JJ's Services

*new to this forum anyways*

Was wondering what everyone has found out about there vee prows over the summer or if they dont even want to look at um. They have a new 8500 out 2 cubic yard spread bulk salt to straight coarse sand the inverted baffles are adjustable 2 grease fittings independents spinner and auger control. and independent switch on vibrator. Sounds like they have used most of your ideas.


----------



## rcpd34

*New model*

Haven't seen one yet, but would look at it.


----------



## Bob Church

*Vibrator*

Hey NS,

Thanks for the plug. You're right, our Karrier Sure-Flow Z-200 really makes salt flow. That's what they were designed to do. The Z-200 Sure-Flow kit is the standard for making material flow in plastic slide-in spreaders and the Z-200 Twin provides consistent material flow in metal V-box spreaders. We are so confident in the Z-200 that we back it with a 2 year warranty. Knock-offs are available at some dealers, so be sure the vibrator has white label on the end that says Z-200 or you'll be throwing your money away. Or just go to our website and buy one online. Click here to see the Z-200 Sure-Flow. 
Kind regards,

Bob Church
Karrier Company
Ph: 800-709-4434


----------



## Bob Church

*Z-80 Short Cord Deal*

I forgot to mention earlier that Karrier offers a direct drop in replacement vibrator for the Snowex 1875 DC-80 short cord (yellow or black). We call it a Z-80-SC. And for a limited time we are offering the vibrator alone for only $100 after the $75 mail in rebate exclusively on our website. We'll even pay the freight. Quantities are limited. Click here to see the Z-80-SC on our website.

Check out our other cool stuff to make the salt flow.

Happy spreading,

Bob Church
Karrier Company
PH: 800-709-4434


----------



## nsmilligan

Bob,
And to any else that's reading this, your product works! Plus when I bought my product from you and complained about shipping charges, to Canada, you responsed! not a secretary, and corrected it.
Hands Down this is the Best.

Bill


----------



## Bob Church

*Customer Service*

You guys have a tough job and I want to make it as easy as possible. After all it's the customer that makes our business live. Well, not to mention that we have really great products  This year we are packaging our standard Sure-Flow vibrator kit with an Omega spinner motor controller just for the guys that have a plastic tailgate spreader (up to 600 pound capacity). Salt naturally doesn't want to flow through a funnel. It's our job to make it. This combo will turn your spreader into a lean, mean, spreading machine.

Happy spreading,

Bob Church
Karrier Company
Ph: 800-709-4434


----------



## JJ's Services

anyone seen the new trynex v box 8500's yet


----------



## snow_man_48045

JJ's Services said:


> anyone seen the new trynex v box 8500's yet


I've seen them, looks great, but don't know how it works. Don't know any one that has used one yet?????
There has to be, let use know how ya like it!!!:yow!:


----------



## Andy N.

Go ahead, keep trying those new products so you can be the guinea pig for TryNex. Some people will never learn.


----------



## TrueNorth

*Salt Dogg*

I've got a handfull of Trynex v box spreaders. I've had good success with them also other than controllers that go out. They can be expensive so I've questioned that aspect of Trynex (supposedly a fuse inside of a sealed box that voids warranty if opened). BUT, Buyers has a competitive product that seems to be a step above. I just bought one today so it hasnt been tested in the field by our crew. Having had experience with Trynex though, just looking at this new Salt Dogg I'm pretty sure it'll be my salter of choice if it holds up.


----------



## Steve Brubaker

*Snowxneeds alaw suit*



Highpoint said:


> We just got done with our second storm of the season. 8 inches of heavy wettness. We are currently using Trynex 1075 tail gate spreaders. We have contracted with our local county DOT to clear county subdivisions. THEY provide us with the salt in 50# bags. It works OK but they want us to think about buying larger spreaders so they can just load us out of their huge bulk supply. I'm really interested in getting this new Trynex 8000. I'm looking forward to feed back from you guys using them right now. I'm planning on ordering one in 2 weeks when those BIG checks come. Thanks for the input.


I purchased the snow Ex 8000 (2) years ago this is my 3rd season. When I purchased it I had (5) mini spreaders and had (10) trucks running and thru up (6) 80 pound skids of (30) after every 2'' or ice. I finally found a place that had bulk salt and bought the 8000. This was the biggest mistake I have ever made in my life!. I would not recommend this to my worst enemy. The first time out at a target store approx 450,000 sq ft, the thing jammed and gave me the signal, I shoveled until the store opened and watched the employees look at me for (1) hour. It jammed with a rock the size of a quarter, with little hope it jammed every time I used it. I took it back to the dealed and they said it was designed for bagged salt and would not take it back, 3,500.00 later I took out both baffels and I shove a nurf football in the shute to prevent salt from spilling out in route, the thing still sucks and anyone who would like to file a law suite with me and my lawer for the lemon law on this piece of **** please private message me and we can get something going. Do not buy this from anyone,:crying: :crying: this will cost you money, gray hair, all your hair, a heart attack or divorce.


----------

